# Dictionnaire subjectif, expérimental et fantasmagorique



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Gentils posteurs, voici un nouveau sujet dont le principe est des plus simples. Je vous propose d'&#233;tablir ensemble *un dictionnaire* dont vous choisirez vous-m&#234;mes les entr&#233;es &#224; d&#233;finir. Bien que l'aspect ludique de cette entreprise soit ind&#233;niable, je ne d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas qu'&#224; l'occasion certaines d&#233;finitions montreront &#224; quel point il ne s'agit pas l&#224; que d'un jeu de plus.

Avant de commencer, quelques pr&#233;cisions s'imposent.

*Pourquoi subjectif ?*
Parce qu'&#233;tablir des d&#233;finitions objectives n'aurait aucun int&#233;r&#234;t : il y a d&#233;j&#224; bon nombre d'ouvrages qui s'y emploient. S&#233;rieuses ou dr&#244;les, faites en sorte que vos d&#233;finitions soient toujours personnelles, qu'elles soient issues de votre imaginaire, de votre exp&#233;rience ou des deux &#224; la fois, mais qu'elles ne doivent rien &#224; d'autres qu'&#224; vous-m&#234;mes.

*Pourquoi exp&#233;rimental ?*
Parce qu'il me semble plus int&#233;ressant que les d&#233;finitions que vous proposerez reposent sur votre propre exp&#233;rience plut&#244;t que sur celle d'un tiers, ce qui n'aurait, l&#224; encore, qu'un int&#233;r&#234;t restreint. Faites appel &#224; vos souvenirs, &#224; vos impressions, &#224; vos observations, &#224; votre vie quotidienne.

*Pourquoi fantasmagorique ?*
Parce qu'il n'est pas interdit de faire appel &#224; l'imaginaire et que vous pouvez tr&#232;s bien choisir de d&#233;finir une chose o&#249; une personne qui n'existent pas. Vous pouvez &#233;galement proposer de fausses citations, mais &#224; condition d'en expliquer le contexte et d'en pr&#233;ciser le sens, c'est-&#224;-dire de toujours respecter le principe m&#234;me du dictionnaire.

La seule contrainte est de *respecter la pr&#233;sentation ordinaire d'un dictionnaire :* indiquer le mot, sa classe, le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant ses genre et nombre (pour les noms, articles&#8230, s'il est transitif, intransitif, pronominal&#8230; (pour les verbes), etc. On peut &#233;galement illustrer le mot, en indiquer la prononciation, l'origine, l'&#233;tymologie&#8230; &#224; la convenance du r&#233;dacteur.

Soyez dr&#244;les si vous le pouvez, mais gardez &#224; l'esprit que, m&#234;me s'il s'agit de d&#233;finir un mot connu de tous, vous devez agir comme s'il n'&#233;tait connu de personne. Soyez donc pr&#233;cis et didactiques, le r&#233;sultat n'en sera que meilleur. D'avance merci,

Le comit&#233; de r&#233;daction du Petit DocEvil.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2007)

*Dictionnaire*. _Substantif masculin._
[1]. Gros bouquin plein de mots, le plus souvent s&#233;lectionn&#233;s par des vieillards cacochymes en habit de salamandre. Sous cette forme d'objet, est tomb&#233; pratiquement en d&#233;su&#233;tude avec l'apparition des dictionnaires en ligne [2], pour n'&#234;tre d&#233;sormais utilis&#233; que par les enseignants des classes les plus recul&#233;es, les joueurs de Scrabble&#8482; et les psychopathes.
[2]. Dictionnaire en ligne : vaste moteur de recherche plus ou moins bien renseign&#233;, qui poss&#232;de l'immense avantage de ne pas avoir &#224; tourner les pages.
[3]. Par m&#233;tonomie : Personne au vocabulaire tr&#232;s &#233;tendu. Voir [Bompi]. Personne omnisciente Voir [DocEvil] Personne qui poss&#232;de des comp&#233;tences &#233;tendues et les communique facilement. Voir [Esp&#232;ces disparues].
_Origines :_ D&#233;riv&#233; du latin _dictio_ : &#171;action de dire, propos, mode d'expression&#187;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...il ne s'agit pas là que d'un jeu de plus.



Je pense qu'un jour nous arriverons à des points de vue partagés... 

Dès que je peux (j'ai un WE chargé) je bosse sur la définition de Morue...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

*Cacochyme*, subst. et adj. : (par d&#233;formation de l'occitan &#171; cagua a la viha &#187;, litt&#233;ralement &#171; d&#233;f&#232;que dans la vigne &#187;, &#171; la viha &#187; d&#233;signant &#233;galement autrefois l'entrejambe d'un pantalon usag&#233;.)
[1]. Se dit d'une personne, g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#226;g&#233;e, ayant des difficult&#233;s &#224; retenir ses excr&#233;ments, ses fluides corporels ou ses opinions. &#171; Ce vieillard cacochyme que, pour m'en d&#233;barrasser, j'avais &#233;t&#233; contraint de gratifier d'un titre de mod&#233;rateur. &#187; B. Ferran.
[2]. _Au fig._ S&#233;ducteur vieillissant. &#171; Je regardais le cacochyme s'agiter autour d'elle, se risquant m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; poser une main sur son avant-bras. &#187; P. Modiano.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D&#232;s que je peux (j'ai un WE charg&#233 je bosse sur la d&#233;finition de Morue...


Promis, on te la garde de c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

*Abruti* 
Genre : Humain
Classe : Toutes

L'humain de base, quiregroupe 90% des personnes, et s'approchant dangeureusement des 99% pour l'entourrage. C'est autant un adjectif qu'un nom, l'adjectif s'étant tellement démultiplié que les personnes naissent et meurent abruties.
A noter que c'est aussi l'état d'esprit de la connerie la plus pure, une stupidité agravée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2007)

*Subliminable*, adj. et subst.
[1]. Qui, hélas, ne reste pas inférieur au seuil de la conscience. _"Une fois encore, il ouvrit la bouche afin de me faire partager une des idée subliminable que son cerveau produit quotidiennement"_ (Patrick B. Ajaccio - "J'ai hébergé un membre des forums" - été 2007)
[2]. [En parlant d'une pers.] _"Il est capable du meilleur et du pire en même temps, touche du doigt le divin tout en chatouillant du bout du gros orteil la fange des plus merdeux dépotoirs, c'est vraiment un posteur subliminable..."_ (ChatDansleDos, iChat - conversation privé avec l'Amok, 2007)


----------



## So6 (6 Octobre 2007)

*Europe*, n. f.
[1]. Institution supranationale responsable de tous les maux fran&#231;ais. "_Moi, je voulais baisser la TVA, mais c'est l'Europe qui veut pas_"
[2]. Institution supranationale qui permet &#224; tous les fran&#231;ais de se d&#233;responsabiliser et de croire en un avenir radieux. "_La vraie solution, c'est une politique &#224; l'&#233;chelle europ&#233;enne_"


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2007)

*Sodomite*, n, m

Membre des forums macg pr&#233;sentant un int&#233;rieur digne des &#233;missions de M6, et aimant beaucoup se prendre en photo........


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

*plagiat* : n, m
Le fait d'utiliser une bonne idee emise de facon desordonnee et en trouver la bonne forme, du moins celle qui marche et sans en demande l'autorisation a l'auteur. Le proces etant de mise que si l'idee apporte remuneration - droit pecunier du droit d'auteur - a un quelconque emetteur ou utilisateur de l'idee qui saura prouver l'anteriorite de le mise en forme de l'idee, il en devient donc l'auteur de fait car il y a une preuve d'emission de l'idee. Pour le droit moral du droit d'auteur - non pas forcement la personne a l'origine de l'idee mais celle qui a sut donner une forme a l'idee avant les autres - il reste deux choix : se sentir flatte, ou bien prendre un Lexomil. 

_Seules les bonnes idees sont plagiees car leurs auteurs sont parfois de pietre metteur en scene._ 



 ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2007)

*Posteur* n m (f&#233;minin : posteuse) : substantif d&#233;signant un "bot"* sp&#233;cialement programm&#233; pour interagir dans les forums. Ex : "Le bot Doc Evil vient de proposer un sujet vraiment int&#233;ressant".

(*) Bot : diminutif de "robot", programme informatique sp&#233;cialis&#233;, dot&#233; de capacit&#233; de d&#233;cision, et d'interactions avec son environnement informatique, sans intervention humaine.


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Posteur* n m (f&#233;minin : posteuse) : substantif d&#233;signant un "bot"* sp&#233;cialement programm&#233; pour interagir dans les forums. Ex : "Le bot Doc Evil vient de proposer un sujet vraiment int&#233;ressant".



Ah oui, tiens : je cherchais le mot mais il est exact que "posteur" va mieux au Doc que "membre".


----------



## NED (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Cacochyme*, subst. et adj. : (par déformation de l'occitan « cagua a la viha », littéralement « défèque dans la vigne », « la viha » désignant également autrefois l'entrejambe d'un pantalon usagé.)
> [1]. Se dit d'une personne, généralement âgée, ayant des difficultés à retenir ses excréments, ses fluides corporels ou ses opinions. « Ce vieillard cacochyme que, pour m'en débarrasser, j'avais été contraint de gratifier d'un titre de modérateur. » B. Ferran.
> [2]. _Au fig._ Séducteur vieillissant. « Je regardais le cacochyme s'agiter autour d'elle, se risquant même jusqu'à poser une main sur son avant-bras. » P. Modiano.
> Promis, on te la garde de côté.



Exemple de phrase cacochymique : "ho mon dieu G4, t'aurais pu te retenir!"


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2007)

Fuite : Nom féminin mais on se demande pourquoi tellement cette propension à prendre ses jambes à con cou, abusivement associée au courage, reste une discipline largement dominée par la gente masculine.

Entièrement subjectif, expérimental. Et pas fantasmagorique pour 2 sous.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2007)

_définition renvoyée dans le bon sujet : Heureusement pour nous, cette jeune fille nous sauve encore de l'absurde perspective d'un malheur organisé pour des caprices._


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2007)

odré a dit:


> *plagiat* : n, m
> Le fait d'utiliser une bonne idee emise de facon desordonnee et en trouver la bonne forme, du moins celle qui marche et sans en demande l'autorisation a l'auteur. Le proces etant de mise que si l'idee apporte remuneration - droit pecunier du droit d'auteur - a un quelconque emetteur ou utilisateur de l'idee qui saura prouver l'anteriorite de le mise en forme de l'idee, il en devient donc l'auteur de fait car il y a une preuve d'emission de l'idee. Pour le droit moral du droit d'auteur - non pas forcement la personne a l'origine de l'idee mais celle qui a sut donner une forme a l'idee avant les autres - il reste deux choix : se sentir flatte, ou bien prendre un Lexomil.
> 
> _Seules les bonnes idees sont plagiees car leurs auteurs sont parfois de pietre metteur en scene._
> ...





:mouais:








Oui en effet je me disais bien que ce sujet existait déjà dans la section "La salle de jeux" :mouais:. faudrait coller celui-ci à la suite de l'autre  dans la logique


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oui en effet je me disais bien que ce sujet existait déjà dans la section "La salle de jeux" :mouais:. faudrait coller celui-ci à la suite de l'autre  dans la logique


Je n'avais pas vu le fil d'odré dans la salle de jeu (que je fréquente peu).
Si un modérateur juge bon de fusionner ce sujet avec le sien, je n'y verrai pas d'inconvénient.
Je suis désolé pour ce doublon.


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

*iPod:* _Nom propre_
1) Lecteur de musique num&#233;rique lanc&#233; par la soci&#233;t&#233; Appeule en 2001, forme rappelant celle des pav&#233;s que Steve Jobs lan&#231;ais joyeusement sur les CRS en Mai 68, lors de son ann&#233;e d'&#233;tudes en France dot&#233; d'une molette tactile pour tous ceux qu'ils aiment jouer avec les doigts et longtemps propos&#233; &#224; un prix prohibitif parce que quand m&#234;me Apple c'est po n'importe qui.  
2) _Par extension_: Tout type de lecteur MP3 appr&#233;ci&#233; des adolescents boutonneux fashion et des adolescentes pr&#233;pub&#232;res fashion aussi mais qu'ils y connaissent rien en nain-formatique comme nous autres sur Macg&#233;.
3) _iPod Maxi_: nom donn&#233; par Apple aux ordinateurs Macintosh &#224; partir de 2008.


EDITH: Ben zut, a post&#233; dans le doublon du coup...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Fuite : Nom f&#233;minin mais on se demande pourquoi tellement cette propension &#224; prendre ses jambes &#224; con cou, abusivement associ&#233;e au courage, reste une discipline largement domin&#233;e par la gente masculine.
> 
> Enti&#232;rement subjectif, exp&#233;rimental. Et pas fantasmagorique pour 2 sous.



*Parasite* : n, m

Quoi que masculin ce nom concerne en priorit&#233; certaines bestioles dont l'activit&#233; parasitaire n'est dict&#233;e que par m&#232;re nature. Mais il concerne aussi et surtout, l'immense majorit&#233; des femmes, qui non contentes de ne servir &#224; rien ou si peu, trouvent encore moyen de faire chier le monde avec des &#233;tats d'ames d&#233;plac&#233;s, voir vulgaires.

On dira volontier "putain, celle l&#224; quand elle aura fini de me faire chier la teub, je pourrais peut &#234;tre reprendre une vie sociale digne de ce nom..."

Ou bien "tu sais G&#233;rard depuis mon divorce je me sens pousser des ailes, si il n'y avait pas cette foutue pension..."


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

*SonnyBoy*
N&#233;gation du concept de _ "Politiquement correct"_


 :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou : Synonime de lèche-c** :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2007)

*Tendron* : n,m

Si on lui presse le nez, il en coule du lait.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2007)

*Tar&#233;*. adjectif.
*A. *_Sens g&#233;n&#233;ral_*
1. *[G&#233;n&#233;tique des esp&#232;ces] Qui, atteint de d&#233;fauts, est impropre &#224; un usage industriel. _C'&#233;tait un tar&#233;, unique, g&#233;nial, impropre &#224; son propre monde. _(Xavier D&#233;c&#233;. _Autobiographie d'un dieu_, Orthez &#233;ditions)
*2.* [En parlant d'une personne] Qui est porteur d'une tare physique ou psychique. _On rencontre dans ces forums bien peu de gens qui ne soient pas tar&#233;s._ (F. Z&#233;bar, _Sociologie des forums_, X-Rousse).
*3.* Qui est corrompu, dont la conduite a entach&#233; la r&#233;putation. _Dans les diners en ville, ce type ne pensait qu'&#224; tomber le futal._ (Anonyme, _M&#233;moires en nikaia_. J. Medecin Ed.)
*B. *_H&#233;raldique. _Qualifie la position du heaume ou du timbre au dessus de l'&#233;cu. _Ce patochman est bien tar&#233;._ (Phil&#233;mon, _Histoire de la Corse_, Figatellistes r&#233;unis).


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu le fil d'odré dans la salle de jeu (que je fréquente peu).
> Si un modérateur juge bon de fusionner ce sujet avec le sien, je n'y verrai pas d'inconvénient.
> Je suis désolé pour ce doublon.



faut pas s'excuser comme ça Docounet, tu sais bien que tu es au dessus de tout soupçons
*DocEvil : *_nm + nf + n/a :_  C'était mieux avant. Lieu commun, qu'importe que tout soitbien, pourvu que nous fassions en sorte que tout soit mieux qu'il n'était avant nous. Expression usitée par le Bailly D'Amok, juste étranglé par la corde détrempée de son arbalète, marquant la période tragique de la bataille de Crecy


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> faut pas s'excuser comme ça Docounet, tu sais bien que tu es au dessus de tout soupçons
> *DocEvil : *_nm + nf + n/a :_  C'était mieux avant. Lieu commun, qu'importe que tout soitbien, pourvu que nous fassions en sorte que tout soit mieux qu'il n'était avant nous. Expression usitée par le Bailly D'Amok, juste étranglé par la corde détrempée de son arbalète, marquant la période tragique de la bataille de Crecy


_en Ponthieu&#8230; j'y tiens, j'en suis originaire&#8230;

(eh oui, je suis originaire d'une d&#233;faite !  )
_


----------



## monoeil (9 Octobre 2007)

*Clavier* _n, m, variable suivant les mod&#232;les_
Terminaison nerveuse, surtout si, &#224; l'aide de grands signes, vous l'appelez Christian, beaucoup moins dans les cas de bon caract&#232;re. Dot&#233; de l'&#234;tre, son m&#233;canisme pourtant primaire (taper) semble s'animer et d&#233;chiffre la pens&#233;e de l'utilisateur qui s'en saisit. 
Les combinaisons de touches y sont autant de bottes secr&#232;tes. L'expression "botter en touche" y trouve d'ailleurs mais surtout ici, son origine. Las. Le lecteur, moi en l'occurence, au d&#233;tour d'une ALT et sans aucun CTRL devant le verre (s'il est cathodique) et partout dans le bar, r&#233;fl&#233;chit en vain, part en th&#232;se devant le produit des assemblages r&#233;alis&#233;s &#224; l'aide de l'instrument de torture qui nous occupe.
Car en fin de cession et contact inop&#233;rant, la touche "&#224; tes risques", positionn&#233;e sous le moins prend alors tout son sens : l'effet masse du clavier num&#233;rique pousse &#224; ne rien "entraver" (syn. : piger, voir pigiste ou utilisateur de clavier), pas m&#234;me la marche parall&#232;le des auteurs ou coutumiers des fils ainsi connect&#233;s. On parle alors de "fait-sot" ou de "peine-ombre" si le t&#233;moin lumineux est hors service. Puis on pourra s'exclamer _"Tiens, comme d'hab, je perds le fil"_
Il convient ensuite de presser sur EJECT, jusqu'au prochain RETURN en ressassant cette pens&#233;e _"Je suis bas de casse, il sont majuscules ; tous ces claviers, ces lignes &#224; haute tension, c'est bien du myst&#232;re. "_ _(Monoeil)_ ou cette alternative en vers et (tout)contre tous :
"L'&#234;tre, son ombre,
Lettres sont nombre." _(L'autre Oeil)_


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _en Ponthieu j'y tiens, j'en suis originaire
> 
> (eh oui, je suis originaire d'une défaite !  )
> _



:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _(eh oui, je suis originaire d'une défaite !  )
> _



Défaite : n.f. 1) Politique :qualificatif utilisé principalement pour qualifier la victoire du camp opposé. 2) Militaire : substantif utilisé sournoisement par l'ennemi pour qualifier notre géniale stratégie de défense élastique visant à favoriser une retraite couvrant un maximum de Km dans un minimum de temps.


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2007)

*Le faux*. n. m. Le faux passe pour le contraire du vrai, lequel, du même coup, est considéré comme le contraire du faux. C'est Platon qui inventa le faux en méditant sur le miroitement des images à la surface de l'eau. Il s'empressa alors, avec raison, d'attribuer le faux aux artistes. Ceci fit que le faux eut longtemps mauvaise presse. Il était de bon ton de viser le vrai. Des méthodes furent même élaborées à cette fin. Mais l'éclipse du faux cessa il y a peu. Le faux commença à s'insinuer dans tous les replis de l'être. L'éclat du vrai pâlit, au point qu'on pensa qu'il allait disparaître. Pour survivre il devint le condottière du faux, ce qui fit dire à un auteur du XX° siècle que "dans un monde réellement renversé, le vrai est un moment du faux". Dès lors, le faux régna en maître. Les plus grandes passions, les sentiments les plus profonds se teintèrent de faux. Aujourd'hui le soleil ne se couche jamais sur l'empire du faux. 
syn. : authentique


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

_&#8220;m&#234;me si c'est vrai, c'est faux.&#8221; Henri Michaux_


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2007)

*&#169; :*
Abr&#233;viation didactique des membres du cercle.
Ces membres se rassemblent autour d'un totem g&#233;ant chaque ann&#233;e pour faire une grande ronde en Suisse.
Ensuite ils s'enduisent d'une potion dite "m&#233;lasse d'aptitude"...
On ne dira jamais quelle aptitude est incarn&#233;e dans chaque membre du cercle car certains d'entre-eux ne le savent m&#234;me pas.


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2007)

*La faux* _n, f._
Objet tranchant qui sert beaucoup en culture et éventuellement à s'étriper. D'utilité aléatoire sur les parcelles laissées en jachère, elle est "en revanche" redoutable, si on n'est pas manche, lorsqu'il s'agit d'épis rebelles qu'anime un vent qui se lève. _«Déambulant, Urbain, le vagabond, crut voir au loin un fil nylon (syn. débroussailleuse) qui uvrait. Le moteur était autre ; il ne s'agissait, amphet', que d'une faux sans doute bien aiguisée pour faire pareil outrage "à futaies".»_ A.C. Caché, dans _«Les maux des autres ou la lecture qu'on en fait»_


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

*Forum : * Si vous avez besoin de demander, cest que vous navez pas le droit de savoir de savoir. Si vous naimez pas la réponse, cest que vous nauriez pas dû demander.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

*Confident :* quelquun qui peut vous dire daller vous faire enc... chez les Dauquévilles et vous rendre heureux tout le long du chemin.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2007)

hé ben...


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2007)

*Question* _nom, genre chiant si on a pas envie de r&#233;pondre. Syn : boulet, charge, poids. Par ext. : tare._
Formule magique amenant son auteur &#224; montrer son int&#233;r&#234;t pour ce qui l'entoure. Attitude toutefois risqu&#233;e face aux requins s'il y en a, puisque le dit individu signifie, en faisant montre d'une grande na&#239;vet&#233;, son ignorance quant au sujet abord&#233; et les satellites forc&#233;ment induits. _&#171;C'est quoi Dauqu&#233;ville ?&#187;_ (Un "useur" nul en communication sous-marine)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2007)

*sonnyboy* (n.p.) voir "Oh ni&#231;ois qui, m&#226;le, y pense &#224; faire tomber l'futal"


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2007)

*Oh ni&#231;ois qui, m&#226;le, y pense* (cit ): voir "sonnyboy"


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4432221 a dit:
			
		

> *Tar&#233;*. adjectif.
> ...
> *B. *_H&#233;raldique. _Qualifie la position du heaume ou du timbre au dessus de l'&#233;cu. _Ce patochman est bien tar&#233;._ (Phil&#233;mon, _Histoire de la Corse_, Figatellistes r&#233;unis).


les sources, les sources !
http://www.blason-armoiries.org/heraldique/t/tare.htm

ce dit aussi pour d&#233;crire une balance honn&#234;te, car bien tar&#233;e
j'ai d'ailleurs du mal avec cette phrase qui comporte quelque incongruit&#233;s.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> les sources, les sources !
> http://www.blason-armoiries.org/heraldique/t/tare.htm
> 
> ce dit aussi pour décrire une balance honnête, car bien tarée
> j'ai d'ailleurs du mal avec cette phrase qui comporte quelque incongruités.



Eh ! On a dit "_subjectif, expérimental et fantasmagorique_", on est pas là pour refaire le Littré !


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh ! On a dit "_subjectif, expérimental et fantasmagorique_", on est pas là pour refaire le Littré !



Plait il ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2007)

*Euthanasie* (n.f.) Lorsqu'une personne dans un &#233;tat v&#233;g&#233;tatif n'est maintenue en vie que par des appareils &#233;lectriques et par le liquide d'une bouteille, ce substantif d&#233;signe le fait de d&#233;brancher les appareils et supprimer la bouteille.

_Lorsqu'elle a appris &#231;a, ma femme a d&#233;branch&#233; la t&#233;l&#233; et l'ordi, et a jet&#233; toutes mes bi&#232;res_ :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Euthanasie* (n.f.) Lorsqu'une personne dans un état végétatif n'est maintenue en vie que par des appareils électriques et par le liquide d'une bouteille, ce substantif désigne le fait de débrancher les appareils et supprimer la bouteille.
> 
> _Lorsqu'elle a appris ça, ma femme a débranché la télé et l'ordi, et a jeté toutes mes bières_ :rateau:



ET encore, t'imagines si tu avais atteint le stade Macinside


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Euthanasie* (n.f.) Lorsqu'une personne dans un &#233;tat v&#233;g&#233;tatif n'est maintenue en vie que par des appareils &#233;lectriques et par le liquide d'une bouteille, ce substantif d&#233;signe le fait de d&#233;brancher les appareils et supprimer la bouteille.
> 
> _Lorsqu'elle a appris &#231;a, ma femme a d&#233;branch&#233; la t&#233;l&#233; et l'ordi, et a jet&#233; toutes mes bi&#232;res_ :rateau:



Apparemment on a re&#231;u le m&#234;me mail/powerpoint...   

Edith : pas powerpoint, juste un "pdf" sur ce coup l&#224;...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Apparemment on a reçu le même mail/powerpoint...


Je me disais aussi qu'il était un peu moins mauvais sur ce coup-là


----------



## Nobody (14 Octobre 2007)

Ouais... Y en a qui s'améliorent...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Apparemment on a reçu le même mail/powerpoint...




Tiens, on serait 3 ?!?    :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2007)

*Erection :* Chez l'utilisateur des forums MacGeneration : Ph&#233;nom&#232;ne analg&#233;sique chez le geek et le gamer, &#233;l&#233;ment consternant chez le v&#233;t&#233;rant, note d'espoir chez les alcooliques. 
Cit&#233; par : Amok - _Ne__ se dit qu'en parlant des monuments_ ; DocEvil - _Gode Save The Queen ; _Sonnyboy _- Si il y a de la chatte ; _Supermoquette _- i'm sorry i don't understand, i don't speak french. Next ; _Teo _- Au cin&#233;, Magnum double chocolat sinon rien ; _Macinside _- burp!_


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2007)

ZITROUQUET ou ZîTROUQUET ou ZITRONQUET n. m. 

× Didact. Zitrouquet. Sorte de petite pelle servant à enterrer dans le sable de la plage les yaourts qui n'ont pas été consommés avant la date estampée sur le couvercle. 

× Didact. Zitronquet. Fixe-chaussette spécial pour cul-de -jatte. S'accrochant sur les omoplates, il permet de faire tenir les chaussettes sur les avant-bras sans que celles-ci glissent jusqu'au poignet. "Il est parti pour la bataille
Il est parti, le fier tambour,
Et quand, touché par la mitraille
Ses jambes furent coupées court
Il cria "Je jouerai encore
Et puisque je ne suis pas mort
A vos côtés je marcherai.
Que l'on me donne un zitronquet !"

Léon Déroulède (le frêre de Paul) "Le Tambour blessé"
 

× Deux mille zitrouquets font une Macoute.





_Le dictionnaire des mots qu'il y a que moi qui les connais_. Par Jean Yanne (le type qui disait _"Les dictionnaires sont des entreprises douteuses dans lesquelles on s'attache chaque année à supprimer de jolis mots que plus personne n'utilise pour les remplacer par des mots laids que tout le monde emploie."_[FONT=Georgia,Courier]), 1968.

_Addendum_

Altern. *Zîtronquet* ou *zîtronqué*.
Se dit du membre d'un garçon circoncis par un chirurgien alcoolique.
[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2007)

Tu en as oubli&#233; un : zi troquet : alt&#233;ration d'une locution utilis&#233;e par les hooligans britannique &#224; la sortie du Parc des princes ou du Stade de France, lorsque leur &#233;quipe &#224; mis la pile au Parrain saint germi : "Canne you chaud mi ze ouai tou zi troquet ?"


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Janvier 2008)

*Table des éléments périodiques*
Sorte de grand tableau avec des cases pleines de lettres et de chiffres, qu'on accroche en face d'établis qu'on appelle aussi paillasses, parce qu'elles n'ont pas du tout de paille.

Sert essentiellement à déterminer l'humeur de l'élément féminin voisin en fonction de la couleur de sa serviette périodique.

_Un exemple fantasmagorique_ : le tableau périodique des éléments initié par l'artiste Azure Grackie :


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> le tableau périodique des éléments initié par l'artiste Azure Grackie :
> 
> [url]http://lecrieur.free.fr/img/PTE2.jpg[/URL]



Tiens, Momok a posé pour son tableau ?


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, Momok a posé pour son tableau ?



T'es jaloux?


----------

